# Race at PWB Raceway Sunday April 27th GLS



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lets try this again. We will be racing skinny tire, slip on fat and hotrods. Doors open at 10:30am and racing starts around 12. $7 gets you drinks, food and a chance to finish ahead of the FRAY racer DARRELL! Tune them tjets up and lets get ready to rumble! Post up if you can make it please.

We will also run a fray race if enough interest.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there. see u then.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe I can come out to play, if doctor ok's me to drive that far. 

Slow 
Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will come and try and beat the fray racer Sir Darrell.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Can't do sundays Don't get out of church till 11:30 + 1 1/2 drive just does't add up =) Maybe next time


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I should be there to take on the 2015 FRAY rookie of the year "Pajama pants"
:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm not going to make it, as of right now it's to far of a drive by myself. Hope to race you soon. 
Slow Ed


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Race*

Count me in.  But pajama pants needs to put his running pants on:tongue


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Steelix_70 said:


> I'm not going to make it, as of right now it's to far of a drive by myself. Hope to race you soon.
> Slow Ed


I just found a JOB for Darrell, he can be our designated driver!!! Darrell, go pick up SLED up for the race LOL

Ed, See If Sd Medanic wants to come play and maybe you can hitch a ride with him. Anyone have Larry or any of the others guys in the groups contact info? call them up...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*racers*

I cant find toms or larrys numbers


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Who is fast old man?


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it's John S


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

its john Schroder


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the fun and practice today on your track Mikey. Next time i hope the entry fee includes aspirin, ear plugs and a gas mask :dude: Hard to see the track thru all the gas lol


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

was a good day of races ty mike and to ev 1 that showed .


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Mike good times!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's the pictures from today races. Only 7 racers.
View attachment 187059
Skinny tire cars.

View attachment 187060
Top 3 Mike, Pat, and Rick.

View attachment 187061
Fat tire cars. 

View attachment 187062
Top 3 again Mike, Rick and Pat. 

View attachment 187063
Hot rods.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Had 7 slotcar junkies come battle it out at Poor White Boy Raceway. Some close racing and alot of laughing! Thanks guys. Now to the results

Skinny tire
1 Mike 58
2 Pat 56
3 Rick 56
4 Gassman 54
5 John S. 52
6 Jon 52
7 Chris 52

FAT tire
1 Mike 71
2 Rick 69
3 Pat 69
4 Gassman 66
5 John S 65
6 Chris 65
7 Jon 62

HOT RODS
1 Rick 59 NTR (gotta verify)
2 Gassman 56
3 Pat 54
4 John S. 52
5 Chris 48
6 Jon 47
7 Mike 

Iroc FAN VANS chamionship style
1 Mike 60pts
2 Pat 52pts
3 John 49pts
4 Gassman 48pts
5 Chris 45pts
6 Jon 45pts

Rick ill verify the NTR. Have to check hot rod/indy result pages. Thanks again for racing today fellas, had a good time


----------

